# OK 1st saya down!



## ThEoRy (Mar 28, 2014)

So I said to myself, for my first try I'll make a Sakimaru Takobiki saya. lol The knife did need one though. I was using a makeshift saya made from fish tub plastic, electrical tape and sticker backed black felt. This one is made from walnut that I scored from Mark at Burl Source.

Pics...













It's not perfect and don't ask me to show you the inside either! I learned a few things along the way and definitely need some better tools. Chisels, rasps and files please. Anyway, I'm happy with it and it's the 1st one down.


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 28, 2014)

Not bad. You should have seen my first saya.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 28, 2014)

Please ping me when you start taking orders on those.
:thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice work, Rick, you are far ahead of most of us with this...

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks all but I have the luxury of going second if you will. The road has been paved already, I'm just starting out on it. I do think that if I had a few more hand tools, a 6" belt grinder, a 9" disk and a scroll saw I could really start to turn out some nicer stuff. More efficiently too. One thing at a time though. The Charger needs an Eibach sport suspension kit this summer.


----------



## rami_m (Mar 28, 2014)

Will be watching with interest


----------



## Lefty (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice! Better tools are always better. Haha. Looks really good.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice job, Rick!


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree with the other guys, nice work.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## apathetic (Mar 31, 2014)

That looks very nice!


----------

